# Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben



## Kretzer83 (9. September 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich hab nen GFK Boot.

Würde den Echolotgeber (Eagle Cuda 168) ungern hinten raushängen lassen. Hab jetzt schon öfter gehört, dass er auch im Boot eingeklebt wird.

Ich würde ihn an einer einwandigen Stelle mit Silikon einkleben. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Auf was muss ich achten? Darf ich ihn nur an Stellen einkleben wo die Bootshaut grad ist? Muss diese Stelle horizontal sein oder kann auch schräg sein (hauptsache Geber zeigt nach unten) Ich kann mir denken, dass die Schallwellen sonst gebrochen werden...


(Hab dann halt keine aussagekräftige Temperaturanzeige mehr, aber wurst)



Freu mich auf eure Anworten. 

Grüße vom Bodensee!

Kretzer #h


----------



## antonio (9. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

wichtig ist keine luftblasen im "klebematerial".
an einer waagerechten stelle ist es am optimalsten.
such mal nach "geber einlaminieren"

antonio


----------



## volkerm (9. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

Ich würde Silikon nehmen- dann kriegste den Geber auch wieder ab und sauber. Wenn Du den mit Epoxid einklebst, bleibt der für immer drin.


----------



## yacaré (9. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

Silikon wird möglicherweise schlecht 'leiten'...


----------



## esox1000 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

Silikon funktioniert einwandfrei, habe es so auch in mein 
Angelkajak eingeklebt.
Tipp von mir, ich hab mir aus festem Schaumstoff (Turnmatte vom Discounter) ein Viereck ausgeschnitten und innen die Form des Gebers dann zuerst den "Rahmen" eingeklebt und dann das ausgeschnittene Teil mit Silikon gefüllt,dann den Geber bis zum Anliegen langsam "einmassiert" so das eventuell vorhandene Luftblasen ausgedrückt werden.
Hört sich kompliziert an ist aber in 10 Minuten erledigt.

Gruß Esox


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

und durch die Rundung des Kajaks hast kein Problem? Die Schallwellen müssten ja auch durch unterschiedliche Materialien gebrochen werden, weil sie unterschiedlich "akkustisch dicht" sind?


----------



## esox1000 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

An der Stelle ist das Kajak gerade, aber der Geber ist ja 
abgerundet so das nur an der untersten Stelle ein dierkter Kontakt besteht der Rest geht durch das Medium Silikon.
Funktioniert seit über einem Jahr perfekt, und Werte wurden mit baugleichem Echolot mit Aussenmontage verglichen, wobei keine Abweichungen festgestellt wurden.
Der fehlenden Wassertemperatur wird sowieso zu viel Bedeutung beigemessen, da nur die Temperatur der oberen Schicht gemessen wird.

Gruß esox


----------



## madmax9965 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Echolotgeber im Boot eikleben*

Hast du einen Fischkasten im Boot? Ich habe mir meinen Geber mit einer Halterung in den Fischkasten gehängt damit ich mein Portables Echolot auch im Urlaub nutzen kann. Der hängt ca 1cm über dem Boden und im Fischkasten ist eh immer ein paar cm Wasser.
Lg. Max


----------

